# Bell Peppers for leopard tortoise



## Sol33 (Jan 4, 2018)

Is bell pepper good occasionally for my leopard tortoise?
I read other threads on bell pepper but I was scared that leopard tortoises were an exception. 
Thanks


----------



## Destben (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Destben (Jan 4, 2018)

The tortoise table has an app now but here is the website to find foods you can and can’t feed your tort babies.
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk


----------

